# Center Console smell



## dan woodland (Jul 24, 2013)

Hi all,

I pulled my center console as part of my interior redo. It's an original part with a black vinyl cover. It smells awful!! So do the original arms rests and hard seat parts... I know its the plastic that smells but how to fix it is my question... I've already replaced the plastic seat parts, wanted to reuse the arms rests and don't want to replace the center console... My originally had a tan interior so the covering of the original console was painted/dyed black.

Anyone else ever have this problem? If so how did you fix it?

Many thanks in advance, Dan


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Simple fix. Over cam the engine and add a 1050CFM Holley carb. Roll down your windows. Fire up the engine. The smell of raw gasoline pushing out the tail pipes should overcome any smell from your console. Your eyes may burn a tad, but once rolling, that'll clear up. As a bonus, the car will also sound awesome!:thumbsup:

Never heard of an interior/plastic smell problem unless maybe a mouse or something died in it. Why not simply put a matching color coat of paint on to seal the plastic parts you want to save and maybe eliminate the bad smell?


----------



## dan woodland (Jul 24, 2013)

PontiacJim said:


> Simple fix. Over cam the engine and add a 1050CFM Holley carb. Roll down your windows. Fire up the engine. The smell of raw gasoline pushing out the tail pipes should overcome any smell from your console. Your eyes may burn a tad, but once rolling, that'll clear up. As a bonus, the car will also sound awesome!:thumbsup:
> 
> Never heard of an interior/plastic smell problem unless maybe a mouse or something died in it. Why not simply put a matching color coat of paint on to seal the plastic parts you want to save and maybe eliminate the bad smell?


Great idea... I just have to hold my breath until I get moving. 

I thought of sealing it, hopefully that will help.


----------



## dan woodland (Jul 24, 2013)

I found my kick panels smelled as well... I sprayed them with lacquer and the smell is gone, for now - don't know if the solvent killed the smell or just sealed it. I'll see how it goes in the next few weeks.


----------



## Matthew (Feb 11, 2011)

Dan, if you paint them Verdoro green, they will smell much sweeter... right Anthony? Matt


----------



## dan woodland (Jul 24, 2013)

HA! It would certainly look better! 

I talked to my upholstery guy, he loaned me his ozone machine. It worked a bit but it still smells. I'm going to try putting it in a smaller enclosed area and try again.


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

PontiacJim said:


> Simple fix. Over cam the engine and add a 1050CFM Holley carb. Roll down your windows. Fire up the engine. The smell of raw gasoline pushing out the tail pipes should overcome any smell from your console. Your eyes may burn a tad, but once rolling, that'll clear up. As a bonus, the car will also sound awesome!:thumbsup:
> 
> Never heard of an interior/plastic smell problem unless maybe a mouse or something died in it. Why not simply put a matching color coat of paint on to seal the plastic parts you want to save and maybe eliminate the bad smell?


Nothing like the smell of gas when you enter the garage to take my 1967 GTO for a spin...


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

ppurfield001 said:


> Nothing like the smell of gas when you enter the garage to take my 1967 GTO for a spin...


Also remember a friend of mine finding out that the odor in his car was due to the mouse that died somewhere in the engine compartment during the winter. Look for the nests you always see on "Chasing Classic Cars."


----------



## Nightshade 68 HO (Mar 11, 2014)

Is it a mildew type smell? CLean it really good hit it with that prep cleaner, respray and pray for the best. Try vinegar if it is a mold type smell to kill the mold. Verdoro green since it looks like Moss attracts moisture and such


----------



## dan woodland (Jul 24, 2013)

ppurfield001 said:


> Also remember a friend of mine finding out that the odor in his car was due to the mouse that died somewhere in the engine compartment during the winter. Look for the nests you always see on "Chasing Classic Cars."


I'm glad to report it' not that... I had that problem with another car I worked on, when it got wet it was nasty!


----------



## dan woodland (Jul 24, 2013)

Nightshade 68 HO said:


> Is it a mildew type smell? CLean it really good hit it with that prep cleaner, respray and pray for the best. Try vinegar if it is a mold type smell to kill the mold. Verdoro green since it looks like Moss attracts moisture and such


Upholstery guy says a type of mold...I wish we had smellorama available. I put the console in a tight fitting box ad ran it twice. Now it smells like Ozone... hopefully it works, I may just seal it with lacquer in either case and call it a day.

I just put the front and back arm rests in the setup... time will tell.


----------



## dan woodland (Jul 24, 2013)

The ozone machine didn't work... I ended up spraying everything down with lacquer which either killed it or sealed it. Hopefully it will last.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

dan woodland said:


> The ozone machine didn't work... I ended up spraying everything down with lacquer which either killed it or sealed it. Hopefully it will last.


Most bizarre. Hopefully you have sealed the odor by spraying it.:thumbsup:


----------



## rickm (Feb 8, 2012)

could a cat have gotten into it n peed ? nasty odor hard to get rid of.


----------



## dan woodland (Jul 24, 2013)

rickm said:


> could a cat have gotten into it n peed ? nasty odor hard to get rid of.


No, no cat. I've been through that when a cat crawled through my open rear truck window at night and relived it's self on my floor.

This smell was "in" the plastic. I wish we had smell-o-rama so I could post it here, I'd love for all of you to smell it. I can't complaint too much, the Mrs. said if you want me to ride in that car with you get a new interior - this one stinks!

I did, so I did. You gotta love a women like that!


----------

